# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Από την Πύλαρο στην Αφροδίτη - Η εξέλιξη της επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας

## Haddock

pylaros.jpg

Από εδώ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας κάνουμε και μία ανιτπαραβολή με τα σύγχρονα πλοία των γραμμάων. Για τον Πύλαρο υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχέια στο σχετικό θέμα.

----------

